# Topping or Pruning Clones



## sfvhunter69 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hello,

I just cloned for the 1st time a few weeks ago and my 1st two clones rooted and are growing but they are growing straight up and not branching out at all. They look like a bean stalk more than a plant. I don't believe its a stretching issue because of lack of light. I have plenty of flo lights and keep them 1-2" above the tops. I never had a problem growing the mother plants from seeds under the same lights.
I am just starting 3 new clones and I would like to hear your thoughts on topping or pruning the clones to prevent this from happening again. Should I use the FIM method or wait until they get a little bigger and just cut the top off to make them branch?


The clones I currently have are about 10 inches tall now(started at about 2 inches tall) and keep shooting straight up. Should I cut the top inch or so off of these clones to get them to branch? Will they still continue to get taller and grow new nodes after I top them? I don't want to limit their height to 10 inches!


Thanks for the help!


----------



## Droopy Dog (Sep 18, 2009)

I would for sure, perhaps more than a inch.

I usually top my clones AFTER THEY ARE ROOTED, if they show no side growth.

Most show the side growth being indica, but not all.  The ones that don't, get the top growth snipped and they usually bush right out.

DD


----------



## stillsmokin43 (Sep 18, 2009)

I just bend mine over and tie the top down and that will promote branching then when it puts on enough to suit you cut it loose and let it catch up. I have topped before also works just fine just seemed to shut them down for a few days no slowdown with the tieing method               This is what works for me no wrong method i guess as long as you get the results you want   good luck


----------



## Droopy Dog (Sep 18, 2009)

stillsmokin43 said:
			
		

> I just bend mine over and tie the top down and that will promote branching then when it puts on enough to suit you cut it loose and let it catch up. I have topped before also works just fine just seemed to shut them down for a few days no slowdown with the tieing method               This is what works for me no wrong method i guess as long as you get the results you want   good luck



This sounds good also, especially at 10" tall.

I topped mine at about 5 or 6".

DD


----------

